# American / British accents (pronunciation)



## aab

I´m learning to speak in english and sometimes I get confused. Which is the well spoken english, the american or the british one? Is well spoken english to say gonna instead of going to or wanna or... well I think you understand....
And in second place, which is the most used? (in the world). I´m asking that because I´ve studied many years ago (and then I left) in a place called the English Cultural where they teached me british eglish, but some people told me to study in another place where they teach american english because it´s more used.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Bueno yo no soy nativa, pero te puedo decir que ninguno de los dos es más correcto. Mientras que el castellano está regulado por la Real Academia Española y es esta organización la que decide lo que es aceptado y lo que no, en inglés existen diferentes gramáticas. Tanto el inglés británico como el americano son correctos, lo importante es que mantengas la *coherencia* al hablar, es decir, decídete por una variante. 

"Gonna" o "wanna" son contracciones informales, no es correcto que lo uses al escribir algún texto formal.

En cuanto a la forma más usada, bueno, está claro que Estados Unidos es el país más poderoso del mundo y está más habitado que el Reino Unido así que hoy por hoy la variedad más hablada es la americana, sin embargo, los libros de texto para aprender inglés (por lo menos en Europa) están hechos con la variante británica.


----------



## PSIONMAN

British and American English split 400 years ago. Neither is right nor wrong, just different.

To a British year, some American words sound quaint (bathroom, with no bath just a toilet), others wierd (faucet for tap) and some just wrong (aluminum for aluminium). But that is only because we are used to hearing the words in a different way.

'wanna' and 'gonna' are now quite common in British pronounciation. I wouldn't call it American English, just the common way of talking (it doesn't sound good in a formal context)

If you intend to spend most time in the USA, learn their vocabulary. If not, learn British


----------



## crizty

It doesn't really matter, if you go to the US speaking British English they'll understand you and vice versa. There are some words that will be different in British or American English (chupete: British= dummy, American=pacifier) but that's a very little difference.

Gonna, wanna, gotta, etc. are only used orally, and you won't find those terms in a dictionary. By the way I'd probably say they are more common in American english.


----------



## Afrodeeziak

British english is like Castellano. Alot of Brits are snobby about it

"I Speak the 'Queen's English.' You speak American. That is hardly even a language."

"Tu no hablas Español. Tu hablas MEXICANO! En España, hablamos el castellano. Tu idioma no es Español."

Castellano is a dead language. It is equivalent to Shakespearean English. More people speak American English, just as more people speak a Latin American dialect of Spanish. For Spanish, it is best to learn both. If you walk around Mexico City saying “Vosotros” and “Corathon” you might get beat up. Also, if you go to Madrid saying “Que onda, guey. Que pasa en la casa, mano?” the Spanish people will laugh at you. 

In Texas, most people don’t mind a British Accent, until the British person makes a comment about a Texan’s English.

So, neither one is proper. It just matters where you will be spending your time.

Most British people are cool though. I love Brits!


----------



## aab

What´s the Shakespearean English??


----------



## Phryne

Pasa que quien puso eso fue un Angloamericano. La /z/ en inglés suena como el zumbido de una abeja, entonces para ellos, el sonido más parecido a la /z/ castellana es la "th" de "thing".  

Igual me pareció muy gracioso! 

THaludos


----------



## cuchuflete

Afrodeeziak, 

Allow me to question your statements, though not your motives, which are cleary sincere.





			
				Afrodeeziak said:
			
		

> British english is like Castellano. Alot of Brits are snobby about it In the many decades I've infested this orb, I've yet to meet a Spaniard who was 'snobby' about the varios forms of Castellano, nor have I stumbled upon a Brit who had a superiority complex about his or her way of using our common language. Perhaps I hang out with freethinkers, while you've found the hideaway of the relics of the colonial past.
> 
> British English is not any single dialect. Forum BE speakers will tell you in detail that it has many varities, as does Castellano in  Spain or elsewhere.
> 
> "I Speak the 'Queen's English.' You speak American. That is hardly even a language." Please introduce me to the person who said this. I need a good laugh.
> 
> "Tu no hablas Español. Tu hablas MEXICANO! En España, hablamos el castellano. Tu idioma no es Español." I have never heard a Spaniard say anything like this to a cuate.
> 
> Castellano is a dead language. It is equivalent to Shakespearean English.  Pardon me.  The castellano of Cervantes is a fair parallel to  Shakespearean English. Both languages have continued to evolve.
> 
> More people speak American English, just as more people speak a Latin American dialect of Spanish. For Spanish, it is best to learn both. If you walk around Mexico City saying “Vosotros” and “Corathon” you might get beat up. I've walked around the DF speaking thus, and with no problems.   Also, if you go to Madrid saying “Que onda, guey. Que pasa en la casa, mano?” the Spanish people will laugh at you. You must have found the 'specially trained laughing Spaniards'.   I thought they went  away with Franco.
> 
> In Texas, most people don’t mind a British Accent, until the British person makes a comment about a Texan’s English.
> 
> So, neither one is proper. It just matters where you will be spending your time.
> 
> Most British people are cool though. I love Brits!  Me too! And I love them the most when they immitate Maine and Texas accents.


----------



## crizty

Phryne said:
			
		

> Pasa que quien puso eso fue un Angloamericano. La /z/ en inglés suena como el zumbido de una abeja, entonces para ellos, el sonido más parecido a la /z/ castellana es la "th" de "thing".
> 
> Igual me pareció muy gracioso!
> 
> THaludos
> 
> PD: Fijate que tenés un error de tipeo en tu firma. Pusiste "nithing".


Vaya, nunca pensé que 'th' fuera 'Z'. Si va a ser verdad eso de que: No te acostarás sin saber una cosa más! Gracias pro la información.

Thaludos para vosotros también !


----------



## Afrodeeziak

In the many decades I've infested this orb, I've yet to meet a Spaniard who was 'snobby' about the varios forms of Castellano, nor have I stumbled upon a Brit who had a superiority complex about his or her way of using our common language. 

The british people I know are young (17-20) This is probably just immaturity on their part.
_ 
"I Speak the 'Queen's English.' You speak American. That is hardly even a language." Please introduce me to the person who said this. I need a good laugh. 
Again, the one who said this was young. I should give brits a break.
 
I have never heard a Spaniard say anything like this to a cuate.
 I heard it all last year. Of the Spanish Speaking exchange students at my school, with whom I made friends, there were 4 Chileans, 2 Spaniards, 1 Argentinian, 1 Mexican, and 1 Colombian. The Chileans would make fun of my "mexican" expressions all in good fun. I enjoy the differences in dialects, so I liked this sort of teasing. When Carlos (Spain) told me that I don't speak spanish, and that I spoke "Mexican" I was not as playful with him. Ignacio (Spain) spoke with a thicker spanish accent than Carlos, but Ignacio was more accepting of the other dialects. 

Pardon me.  The castellano of Cervantes is a fair parallel to  Shakespearean English. Both languages have continued to evolve.
I don't understand what you mean, but you are probably right.

I've walked around the DF speaking thus, and with no problems.
It all depends on soccer.

Me too! And I love them the most when they immitate Maine and Texas accents.  
I appreciate immitation, but arrogance bothers me. 

In conclusion, I base all of my claims on 3 spaniards, and 4 brits. Just rattling cages. 
_


----------



## Oven

I am chilean and we speak a sort of castellano. But my english teacher says that chilean spanish is a dialect. She said to me that she would understand anything in peru or mexico but when she came here she could hardly answer what she was asked. Now, I 've been learning english for about 2 years and a half now and most of friends laugh at me because I chose british prononciation. I don't think one is better than the other. Anyway, If you are kicking off with this language I suggest you should decide what accent you like the most and start working hard on it. Many people will tell you you should learn this and this because of such and such. Just speak the way you like it and ignore those ignorants who claim a kind of english is better.


----------



## aab

Ok, you´re right. I love the Brittish pronunciation. I think it´s more understandeable (??) and it´s more beautiful. It sounds clear and .... Brittish. Je Je 
In England and Scotland, it seems to me to sound different (don´t know why exactly) but in both it sounds with all the letters compared to the american english which is more summarized. (It´s my thought only) I would like to hear natives opinions.
Regarding to the expressions used in one or another country I think that British english is more respectful. (It should probably be because of their culture)
Thanks a lot.

P.D.: I didn´t want to offend the american english speakers, it´s just my humble opinion.


----------



## Oven

I am not a native speaker but I recommend you to get a brit diciotionary. it'll give a deep insight onto the brit slang.


----------



## aab

I already have the Oxford´s Advanced Learners Dict.
Thanks!


----------



## Afrodeeziak

aab said:
			
		

> I think that British english is more respectful. (It should probably be because of their culture)



I agree with you wholeheartedly, except for that part. If you want to speak british english, do it because it is prettier or otherwise more appealing. British people are not culturally more respectful. You can be respectful and disrespectful in both dialects.


----------



## aab

I mean respectful as a person with good manners (it´s my image of a British person) but I don´t want to mean that the American have bad manners.


----------



## Phryne

Hola aab

I disagree on that one if I may. There's no form of asserting that people from one country are more respectful than people from another. As Oven suggested, take a peek at a British dictionary and you'll find as many swearwords as in its American counterpart. If by respectful you mean "how politely they tell you to f*ck off", then I can say that Americans have a very nice manner to it, at least compared to us, Argies, who tend to say it straight to your face.  Anyhow, I would not venture to say that us, Argies, are less polite. 

Regarding accents, it's just what you get used to. I can understand almost any American--perhaps a rural American from Appalachia would challenge me more--Nevertheless, when I was in England, some Brits changed my self-perception of being fluent in English. It all depends how accustomed you are to the dialect, and who you meet. The BBC speaks as clear as water, but I recommend you try some dude who speaks cockney. 

saludos


----------



## Swettenham

Phryne said:
			
		

> But I recommend you try some dude who speaks cockney.


Interesting.  I wasn't aware that Cockney was a form of English.


----------



## BasedowLives

Phryne said:
			
		

> Regarding accents, it's just what you get used to. I can understand almost any American--perhaps a rural American from Appalachia would challenge me more--Nevertheless, when I was in England, some Brits changed my self-perception of being fluent in English. It all depends how accustomed you are to the dialect, and who you meet. The BBC speaks as clear as water, but I recommend you try so dude who speaks cockney.
> 
> saludos



you should take a look at the book "Trainspotting"

It's written phonetically how the scots in the story prounce the words.  it's fun to figure out what theyre saying.

here's an excerpt from xxxxxxxx  *moderator intervention: link to commercial site deleted.  If you wish to post a link to the text itself, that's fine, but not to a seller of the material.  From Forum Rules:

*


> No Advertising. *Do not post links to commercial sites*. This is an advertising free forum and we want to keep it this way.


----------



## Swettenham

BasedowLives said:
			
		

> you should take a look at the book "Trainspotting"
> 
> It's written phonetically how the scots in the story prounce the words. it's fun to figure out what theyre saying.


Sounds like Huckleberry Finn, with his 19th Century Arkansas dialect.


----------



## Phryne

Swettenham said:
			
		

> Interesting.  I wasn't aware that Cockney was a form of English.


  It's not?! 

Thanks for the correction, Joe. I just love eating _me_s!



			
				BasedowLives said:
			
		

> you should take a look at the book "Trainspotting"
> It's written phonetically how the scots in the story prounce the words.  it's fun to figure out what theyre saying.


 Would it be as painful as reading "Their eyes were watching God"???  Thanks. I'll try, but take a bet how long it'll take me.   

saludos


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks for the detailed answers.  You've explained it well.  I suppose there are lots of Americans from one region or another with similarly silly attitudes towards the way people speak in another region.  





			
				Afrodeeziak said:
			
		

> In the many decades I've infested this orb, I've yet to meet a Spaniard who was 'snobby' about the varios forms of Castellano, nor have I stumbled upon a Brit who had a superiority complex about his or her way of using our common language.
> 
> The british people I know are young (17-20) This is probably just immaturity on their part.
> _
> "I Speak the 'Queen's English.' You speak American. That is hardly even a language." Please introduce me to the person who said this. I need a good laugh.
> Again, the one who said this was young. I should give brits a break.
> 
> I have never heard a Spaniard say anything like this to a cuate.
> I heard it all last year. Of the Spanish Speaking exchange students at my school, with whom I made friends, there were 4 Chileans, 2 Spaniards, 1 Argentinian, 1 Mexican, and 1 Colombian. The Chileans would make fun of my "mexican" expressions all in good fun. I enjoy the differences in dialects, so I liked this sort of teasing. When Carlos (Spain) told me that I don't speak spanish, and that I spoke "Mexican" I was not as playful with him. Ignacio (Spain) spoke with a thicker spanish accent than Carlos, but Ignacio was more accepting of the other dialects. Not too long ago I was at a dealers' conference with people from nearly every Spanish speaking country in the Americas.  There was lots of teasing, especially of the poor Argentines, but it was, as far as I could tell, all in fun.  Sounds like Carlos had a little growing to do.
> 
> Pardon me.  The castellano of Cervantes is a fair parallel to  Shakespearean English. Both languages have continued to evolve.
> I don't understand what you mean, but you are probably right. The castellano of Cervantes' time...he and Shakespeare were contemporaries, and Shakespearian English have both evolved over the past few hundred years.
> 
> I've walked around the DF speaking thus, and with no problems.
> It all depends on soccer. I should have known  I am a NYY fan in Red Sox country, and I keep that very much to myself
> 
> Me too! And I love them the most when they immitate Maine and Texas accents.
> I appreciate immitation, but arrogance bothers me.
> 
> In conclusion, I base all of my claims on 3 spaniards, and 4 brits. Just rattling cages.
> _



You did a good job of cage rattling on me...thanks,
C.


----------



## Afrodeeziak

This is all quite wierd to me. A message board without goatse, tubgirl, flamewars, and leetspeek. It's as if you all are trying to be productive or something.

I like this.


----------



## clipper

Just to add my experience on this... 

I have taught english in Madrid for a year and while the college were pleased to get an english native to teach children, the majority of my students actually wanted to learn US english (young students, I think I would blame this on the "cooller" image of the States compared to the UK) and some of them, who had travelled widely, thought that UK english was more difficult to understand than the American or even Irish equivalents...

This attitude suprised me but if its indicative of Spain (i.e. if the Spanish would rather learn US english) and US english is that learnt by American spanish speakers, then I´m afraid I´d recommend that you learn US english.......


----------



## jessie wessie

hey im jess 
peope say that england is the well spoken country, but really it aint coz  alrite some people might but in essex where i come from there is hardly anybody, an i dont in essex which is in england we are well known from how we talk coz we use slang... if you know what that means?? anyways i cant really help you on this because not everyone in england speaks well spoken. but i think it is america that would say wanna an we would say want !! i think so anyway 
jess from england xx


----------



## Terry Mount

In the United States, I believe there is a general admiration of the way the British speak.  I, for one, love to hear it, but I can't imitate it.  The language is basically the same (at least structurally) but both are evolving...and everyday colloquial English can be quite different even in different parts of the same English-speaking country.  I agree with the others...if you know you will be spending some time in England rather than the United States (or Canada), by all means adopt an English vocabulary and, if possible, pronunciation.  The "enunciation" that you will get from British English should serve you well in all English-speaking cultures, because the British do tend to enunciate more clearly and, I think they don't reduce as many vowel sounds and distort their consonants the way we do.

To say British English is (or sounds) more respectful...well I think you can't say that.  Respect doesn't seem to me to be a part of the "language" but rather is determined by the individual's use of whatever language he/she is speaking.

By the way, when I spend time in Spain, I soon am using vosotros and slipping in a "[z] every now and then.  I'm not always consistent, but it seems the natural thing to do.  The same when I'm in Mexico, I find myself picking up on something of the accent.  I'm sure you will do the same.

(This probably makes no sense.  But you have already received good advice: learn whichever form you like and adapt as best you can to the culture you find yourself in.  And don't forget the Aussies and the Kiwis.)


----------



## Terry Mount

jessie wessie said:
			
		

> hey im jess
> peope say that england is the well spoken country, but really it aint coz alrite some people might but in essex where i come from there is hardly anybody, an i dont in essex which is in england we are well known from how we talk coz we use slang... if you know what that means?? anyways i cant really help you on this because not everyone in england speaks well spoken. but i think it is america that would say wanna an we would say want !! i think so anyway
> jess from england xx


 
"wanna" means "want to"...not just "want".


----------



## jess oh seven

i'd say the differences between British and American English are much like the differences between European and Latin American Spanish. neither one is more correct than the other really, they're just slightly different. they have different vocabulary, and some variation of structures, pronunciation and accents etc. 

for someone who has lived in or experienced both cultures (ie. in the UK and in the US), you can recognise differences in speech patterns and structures. 

but with regards to written English, i think British English is regarded as more "proper", because it maintains the original spellings of words eg. neighbo*u*r, colo*u*r, encyclop*ae*dia, theat*re* etc.


----------



## jess oh seven

clipper said:
			
		

> Just to add my experience on this...
> 
> I have taught english in Madrid for a year and while the college were pleased to get an english native to teach children, the majority of my students actually wanted to learn US english (young students, I think I would blame this on the "cooller" image of the States compared to the UK) and some of them, who had travelled widely, thought that UK english was more difficult to understand than the American or even Irish equivalents...
> 
> This attitude suprised me but if its indicative of Spain (i.e. if the Spanish would rather learn US english) and US english is that learnt by American spanish speakers, then I´m afraid I´d recommend that you learn US english.......


i taught English in Huesca, and my students didn't really seem to have a preference... they couldn't really tell the difference between accents anyway. i have an American accent, but i live in Scotland, so for all i know they thought my accent was a Scottish one. i think yours probably want to learn US English so they can be rappers or something.


----------



## Oven

I agree with most people here. British english is not better than american english or vice versa. I've been trying to sort out difficult pronounciation problems and have chosen british english for many reasons. I've realised that brit eng is easier for me. Most of my classmates have learnt american english because that's what they are more familiar with. As my teacher says, 'good english is good english'. No matter how good you are at speaking or how well native speakers sound when they are talking. You'll meet brit, aussie, canadian, and american bastards. they all surely swear politefully. If you are going to learn english, you don't have to choose an 'ideal' accent. You'd better choose what best suits you, according to your plans in the future and to the resourse you actually have on hand.  Believe me, I chose to speak in a way many people can't get a handle on. I usually have to speak really slowly so that they can get what I am saying. I didn't take into account how massive and influential american english was here. Anyway, if you think you learning brit eng will make you sound 'better' than others then you'll belong to the bastards club.


----------



## Terry Mount

"Debe ser 'politely'," he said politely.

Bien dicho, Serena!


----------



## Annubiss

Hello there...

Please correct anything I wrote wrong.

I like movies and Video games in english, and you see I am become good ( at least at to my own thinking ), to hear them without subtitles. 

You see... I do not like translations of those (Movies an videogames). I prefer to meet them in their own original language. So lately I become aware of something that I did not before.

British acent sounds somehow better to me...( sorry US people  ), their accent is music for me.

*(do you write acent or accent?...what ever...)


Anyway I want to know that opinion of yours about british acent...

Thank you....later


----------



## moirag

Hi. I think there are a lot of British accents and a lot of American ones, too - as well as many other English accents around the world. I imagine you are referring to the accent that is called RP ( Received Pronunciation). Even within England there are many completely different accents, and it is a matter of personal taste (and sometimes experience) which ones you like better. Some are easier to understand than others ( or should I say... some are harder to understand than others!). Most people in Europe learn British English, and tend to say they find it easier to understand than American English...but I would challenge them to choose between an educated person  with a clear pronunciation from, say, Boston, and a person with a strong accent from, say, Newcastle or Liverpool - I imagine they would understand the American much better. If you find the British English you hear easier, that's fine - use it to improve your English. However, if you need to deal with Americans, you'll have to practise that, too.


----------



## Annubiss

well, I do not kwon, which accent have *Keira* Knightley? it is good

and I like the way they speak in Hex TV series...

what accent do they use in London?, in general of course...

What other accion  TV series do you know are original from England?


Indeed... Gilmore Girls, smallVille and Lost like...

Thank you a lot...Bye


----------



## mazbook

Annubiss said:
			
		

> Hello there...
> 
> Please correct anything I wrote wrong.
> 
> I like movies and Video games in English, and you see I am becomeing good ( at least at to my own thinking ),*. *to hear I can now listen to them without subtitles.
> 
> You see...  That's because I do not like the translations of those (Movies and videogames). I prefer to meet to listen to them in their own original language. So lately, I have become aware of something that I did not know before.
> 
> A (_or _The) British accent sounds somehow better to me...( sorry U. S. people  ), their accent is  like music for to me. (_or _their accent is music to my ears.)
> 
> *(Do you write acent or accent?...what ever...) (always accent)
> 
> 
> Anyway, I want to know that opinion of yours your opinion about the British accent...
> 
> Thank you....later


Hope this helps you.  Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## moirag

I think The Gilmore Girls and Smallville are American- I don't know what "Lost like" is. In London they use a London accent, which can be of many types. Keira Knightley is probably a variant on RP. I only know her from "Bend it like Beckham" and "Pride and Prejudice" - very different films!There are people in London from all over the world, and British people from all over the UK. The "natives" of London usually fall into two categories ( someone is going to kill me for this???) - what we call "Estuary English", which I would call "Southern English" - quite neutral, but definitely South of England ( I'm from the North), and "Cockney", which is the traditional working-class London accent. As you can imagine this is a simplified version, and many may disagree with me.


----------



## THE SPANINGLISH

I love the british accent it sounds ellegant but my big problem is that  I can undestand the american accent but it's pretty hard for me to undestand the british accent.


----------



## Joey.

Si, hay muchos muchos accentos diferentes en America. Boston, Nueve York (esto es mio), y muchos otros del Sur.

En Ingleterra, hay accentos diferentes tambien. Creo que un ejemplo de "Cockney" seria Billy Idol, un musica (puede verle en music.aol.com). Y no estoy seguro pero creo que Keith Richards (de los Rolling Stones) tiene un accento "Cockney."

Hay tambien accento australiano.

Algunos dicen que el accento de Ingleterra es mas bonita al oido que el accento de America. Y yo tambien, de vez en cuando) creo que su accento (el de Keira Knightely, Anthony Hopkins, etc-- no se exacto el nombre correcto) parece mas sofisticado. 

Pero es divertido que lo dice, porque estaba en un museo un dia, y oi a una mujer que habla espanol y puedo entenderla mejor que otros (que hablaban espanol en el pasado). No se si la mujer fue mas educado, pero creo que ella fue de Espana. Asi que, quizas es lo mismo pa' nosotros con espanol. No se.
-JOe


----------



## moirag

Exactly, spaninglish. It depends on where you are, who you have contact with etc. If you've always learnt American English- which I imagine you have - you'll understand that better - and that's how it should be. We English teachers try to prepare you for the real world. You have learnt the English that is most useful for you, i.e. American English - most of my students wouldn't understand what you understand, because they've learnt British English, and understand that better - but that's what they need.


----------



## Annubiss

Well, by writing Gilmore Girls, SmallVille and Lost, I meant
if is there something similar (alike you write?) from England?

could you give me a list of british shows please? 
so I can search for them. 

thank you for your commets...


----------



## Annubiss

Thank you moirag... your words are wisdom.

U.S. is not so near to me. Englang is really far away.

But is not only the accent I want to go to England, because I like a lot the European history, specially middle ages. I want to see with my own eyes castles, and ancient weapons, Longbows, armours, battle fields.

thank you.


----------



## THE SPANINGLISH

I recomend you Top of the Pops I really like it It's about british music.
Maybe I should go to Uk to learn the british accent


----------



## moirag

Annubiss - if you look at my description, I actually live in Spain, so maybe other native speakers can help you more with suitable TV shows ( I get no British TV here). By all means try to learn English through your interest for European/British history - motivation is very important. I am a bit surprised, probably because we Europeans have our own national history, so no-one learns another language here in Europe to try to get a history. I find it really sweet. By the way, I live in Toledo, Spain, which is mediaeval  - the Spanish Inquisition, among other things!


----------



## moirag

Watch anything you find useful/understand. I've seen that show, and am surprised you find that easy to understand - but, go for it! I can't remember exactly ( I only see British TV when I'm on holiday there), but imagine it's "Estuary English". If you feel an affinity with the British/English, all to the good . There are a lot of very good British films out there somewhere, and TV series etc. If you feel inundated with American culture ....well, we all are. In your case, it's the nearest, so it's the most natural. No-one's asking you to choose. Listen to both American and British English, if you can.


----------



## Jazztronik

If I'm not wrong, I understand that the British accent which is commonly used to teach, on BBC for example, the "received pronunciation" above mentioned, is actually used by a very low number of British people, and it comes from Southeast of England, is this true?

I think this accent is easy to understand, but you will hardly hear it, and you will hear some other accents instead which are many times unintelligible to me (I can only catch separate words).

There are many difficult accents to me: many British ones, Irish, Southern American, Australian..., and not so difficult, such as Eastern American and Received Pronunciation in the UK (which used to be called Standard English in English classes here in Spain).


----------



## JackInMadrid

Although I agree, the neutral well-spoken southern UK accent sounds good, I don't think it's as expressive as the Scottish, Irish, Northern UK and some American accents. A joke said in those accents seems funnier and more in touch than the RP. The RP accent seems a little lifeless compared.
For me the scottish accent is my favourite, its great for telling jokes.
The same goes for the irish accent too. I also love how certain american accents sound. I have a friend from Texas who is so expressive but if you were to say the same thing with a well spoken english accent it wouldn't be the same.

So for me, the harder to comprend accents give more.

Jack 
(ironically of the RP with a hint of west-country )


----------



## Joey.

Si, los accentos en el Sur son muy interesantes (South Carolina, Texas, etc.) Eschuche a Presidente Bush cada vez, es de Texas.
-Joe


----------



## Jazztronik

Joey. said:
			
		

> Si, los accentos en el Sur son muy interesantes (South Carolina, Texas, etc.) Eschuche a Presidente Bush cada vez, es de Texas.
> -Joe



Yo no encuentro los acentos del Sur de los EE.UU. nada bonitos. Todo lo contrario. Del acento americano sin duda me quedo con el del Este: NY, Boston, Philadelphia,..., y el General American (que proviene de la zona central de EE.UU no?) porque recuerda a las películas antiguas, pero el acento típico de las canciones _country_ suena muy gangoso, demasiado nasal y muy muy cerrado. No me gusta nada personalmente.


----------



## moirag

I haven't looked into it, but I don't think RP is necessarily associated with the Southeast of England, or spoken by a very low number of people, either. I consider my own accent to be a Northern variant on RP, and I'm from Newcastle, which is very definitely the North of England. I suspect a lot of the Brits in this forum might fit into RP variants. To me, people from the Southeast all have an accent, the same way as they think all Northerners have an accent. There is no "neutral" in this. I suspect that most of the foreigners in this forum - and I include the Americans, Canadians, Australians, Newzealanders in that - would probably call my accent "typically English", and I'm flattered so many people seem to think it elegant. Like JackinMadrid, I sometimes feel it's a bit colourless, and often feel "posh" (my accent isn't posh at all, really) when with Scots, Americans, Geordies, Irish etc.


----------



## Jazztronik

moirag said:
			
		

> I haven't looked into it, but I don't think RP is necessarily associated with the Southeast of England, or spoken by a very low number of people, either. I consider my own accent to be a Northern variant on RP, and I'm from Newcastle, which is very definitely the North of England. I suspect a lot of the Brits in this forum might fit into RP variants. To me, people from the Southeast all have an accent, the same way as they think all Northerners have an accent. There is no "neutral" in this. I suspect that most of the foreigners in this forum - and I include the Americans, Canadians, Australians, Newzealanders in that - would probably call my accent "typically English", and I'm flattered so many people seem to think it elegant. Like JackinMadrid, I sometimes feel it's a bit colourless, and often feel "posh" (my accent isn't posh at all, really) when with Scots, Americans, Geordies, Irish etc.



Really? So why nearly all the English people I hear speaking, I understand very few things from them? On the contrary, the typical English taught on BBC or other methods is quite an easy accent to understand. Where does the RP come from? Some part in London?


----------



## moirag

I've had a bit of a look on Google, but don't necessarily agree with all I read. Many definitions include the idea of it being "standard" or "educated" Southern English...which I don't agree with I think many people from other parts of England - and the UK - speak what I would call  a regional variant of RP. Other definitions mention academics and schoolteachers and teachers of English as a foreign language....which includes me, and is a definition I agree with more. The idea is that it is a standard, easily understood English  and this is what teachers need to use. I don't see RP and "posh" as the same thing, and some definitions "the Queen's English", for example - for all it's changed over the years - and it HAS- it's still "posh" to me, and everyone would roll around laughing at me if I spoke like that! And no, it's not from "some part in London" , because local accents in London are as unstandard as any accent . And, jazztronic, I'm not saying people don't have regional accents - they do - but that is the whole point of RP - it's easy for everyone to understand. Regional accents can be very hard even for natives - I was born and bred in Newcastle and there are still people I can't understand there! Accents are stronger in England than in Spain (I mean speaking Castilian, of course), so don't get too discouraged about it.


----------



## Annubiss

*please correct everything I wrote wrong.

So, if it is hard even to a Native, then I am dead...!!!!

But there is this article on the internet (I do not remember where I saw it.), 
and it says that in a subtle way you get an accent from the people you are interacting with.


----------



## Jazztronik

That's very interesting. No, I'm less discouraged after your explanation 
So, a question: "is it usual when there's people which native language is English, coming from different countries and when they try to interact, they hardly understand each other? or when traveling abroad the people kind of try to refine a little their accents?

It's surprising what you said, as on my own experience, I sometimes find hard to understand some other people from Spain, mainly from Southwestern Andalucía. So if in England the accents are stronger, I suppose there must be many misunderstandings when people from some part of it meet people from other parts.


----------



## Jazztronik

Annubiss said:
			
		

> in a subtle way you get an accent from the people you are interacting with.


I agree with that. I know a guy from London and another one from Boston living here, and I tend to use their own accents a little when I speak with them in English.


----------



## mazbook

Annubiss said:
			
		

> *Please correct everything I wrote wrong.
> 
> So, if it is hard*,* even to a Native, then I am dead...!!!!
> 
> But there is this article on the internet (I do not remember where I saw it.),
> and it says that in a subtle way you get an accent from the people you are interacting with.



Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## moirag

Annubiss said:
			
		

> *please correct everything I wrote wrong.
> 
> So, if it is hard even to a Native, then I am dead...!!!!
> 
> But there is this article on the internet (I do not remember where I saw it.),
> and it says that in a subtle way you get an accent from the people you are interacting with.



Do I pick up the accent of those around me? Yes, a bit. Put me a few days in Newcastle ( my home town) , or Liverpool ( where I studied and lived a few years), and I pick up a bit - the intonation , more than anything. My mother was Scottish, but you couldn't tell, till she went home for a few days.... I found this odd as a kid, till it happened to me.... I do the same myself, now. If only I could do the same in Spanish!


----------



## Annubiss

THANK YOU A LOT!!!, for your corrections, keep doing that please.

Interesting, interesting,

Learning English took me a little more time than spected, but it was worth because English has become an international language. That is the reason I learned it.

When I began, It did not make any sense listen to English, reading it was the key. Then when I was getting more words and my vocabulary got bigger I could listen to it and I found that listen to English was and is good, your language is nice.

Now I am learning Français ( French, I like to call them by their original names, not japanese, better Nihon go ) because it is other European Language useful to discover middle ages History. And listen to it is good too.
But at the moment it does not make any sense...LOL, I Know it is matter of time, patience is the key.


American accents, have a lot a variation too... keep it in mind.


----------



## loladamore

THE SPANINGLISH said:
			
		

> I love the british accent it sounds ellegant


 
When I visited the US as a teen, I was told I spoke like the girl on _Black Beauty_, i.e. RP. I have been told on numerous occasions in Mexico that the 'British accent' is more elegant, pure, beautiful, etc, etc. and even that I speak like the Queen. I find all of this very entertaining and proof of extreme linguistic prejudice rather than of a genuine aural appreciation, as I have a very strong regional accent. Each time I go back to the UK I am reminded of this, as people say 'By 'eck, petal, you haven't lost your accent, have you?', one that would qualify me for a part on _Coronation Street_ (if I could act).

There is no one 'British accent' and in my experience, many of those who claim to prefer British varieties of English cannot actually tell the difference out of context (i.e., when they don't actually know where the speaker is from...). Or maybe I do speak like the Queen (jajajajja, sorry, just imagining 'Mi 'usband n me').


----------



## Annubiss

Hey... I want to go Wales, you know there are a lot of Castles and medieval   stuff I want to see.  Do they have any special accent in wales?

And is there in England any accent similar to BBC accent?, because is the only one I can access to.

Thank you for your future answers..


----------



## sniffrat

Annubiss - Wales is a beautiful country (castles, mountains, lakes, forests, etc) and yes......they have an accent, especially in the south! Did you know that they also have their own language (Welsh)? It is spoken by about 30% of the country (but everyone also speaks English) and it is NOTHING like English.

I think you worry too much about "difficult" British accents. Why not come to England (or Wales/Scotland/Ireland) and see? If you do not understand somebody's accent say "Can you speak more slowly, please?". If he/she refuses - say goodbye and walk away.

There is no region or area of Britain that speaks RP, it is a matter of choice for that person. However, I think you should try to copy this accent because it is probably the most clear.


----------



## janibeth29

I know, this discussion it is a little hard, but I am agree when they say that british sound better, but it is because we recieve in our countries London Accent wich is easier than others accent in UK. Actually, all my life learned american English wich I like too, but depend who person you listen. Now I am in UK improve my English and for me it is too hard understand people from the North, the pronunciation in London is easier and clear but in the north the pronunciation is very different. Well, if you know well educated people from USA they have a good pronunciation and it is similar in UK.


----------



## Ynez

I know two British teachers: one from the south of England and the other from Scotland.

It is much easier to understand the one from Scotland...This is surprising, but I thought the reason for this may be that the one from the south takes it easy as his accent is supposed to be "standard". The one from Scotland must have a really strong accent when speaking to his family, but then he makes the effort to speak clearly when talking to foreigners.


----------



## Jazztronik

Jazztronik said:


> That's very interesting. No, I'm less discouraged after your explanation
> So, a question: "is it usual when there's people whose native language is English, coming from different countries and when they try to interact, they hardly understand each other? or when traveling abroad the people kind of try to refine a little their accents?
> 
> It's surprising what you said, as on my own experience, I sometimes find hard to understand some other people from Spain, mainly from Southwestern Andalucía. So if in England the accents are stronger, I suppose there must be many misunderstandings when people from some part of it meet people from other parts.


----------



## Embokias

If you want to hear the difference between British and American accents, you can look up clips of "The Office" on Youtube.  There is an American and a British version, and I think the first episode of each follows exactly the same script.
To hear the differences in British accents, you can watch Prime Minister's Question Time on C-SPAN's website and hear all the different accents of the MPs.
To hear the differences in American accents, you can watch proceedings in the US Congress on C-SPAN.  These are all wealthy elected officials, but most of them have upper-class regional accents.
I have found it easier to understand the Spanish accents that pronounce the C and Z like S, not like TH.  "Grathias" and "Platha" are very hard to understand!
Also, when people sing in English, it is often very difficult to tell if they have accents.  Is this true in Spanish too?


----------



## LewGunn

In my opinion, you shouldn't just focus on one of the types of English. After all, they are both English. Instead, while learning try and watch/listen/read as much as possible from both sides of the Atlantic. This way, you will have a good understanding of both types of English.


----------



## Pollux_geminae

Neither of them is better than the other one, but I am definitely in favour of British English. It sounds softer, calmer, and more natural and beautiful to my ears than US English. Let me disagree with Kräuter_Fee regarding the accent wich dominates the world. It is true that the States has become a powerful country--too powerful for my liking--, but do not forget that English was spread worldwide by the British Empire, hence, it is this accent with its many variants from the former colonies (Australia, New Zealand, South Africa, etc.) which are mostly spoken and taught around the globe. I am a Chilean teacher of English and we definitely prefer British English over US English to teach our students.

PS. I strongly advise you to take a look at the following websites to get a complete idea of what I am talking about.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_many_countries_speak_British_English?feedback=1
http://www.theelevatorlife.com/the-...ge-and-its-effects-on-international-business/
http://www.grapeseed.com/need_gn.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_English


----------



## onbalance

Pollux_geminae said:


> Neither of them is better than the other one, but I am definitely in favour of British English. It sounds softer, calmer, and more natural and beautiful to my ears than US English. Let me disagree with Kräuter_Fee regarding the accent wich dominates the world. It is true that the States has become a powerful country--too powerful for my liking--, but do not forget that English was spread worldwide by the British Empire, hence, it is this accent with its many variants from the former colonies (Australia, New Zealand, South Africa, etc.) which are mostly spoken and taught around the globe. I am a Chilean teacher of English and we definitely prefer British English over US English to teach our students.
> 
> PS. I strongly advise you to take a look at the following websites to get a complete idea of what I am talking about.
> 
> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_many_countries_speak_British_English?feedback=1
> http://www.theelevatorlife.com/the-...ge-and-its-effects-on-international-business/
> http://www.grapeseed.com/need_gn.html
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_English



To each his own . . .


----------

